# Erste Infos zu Cannondale Kinderbikes



## Fujisan (27. August 2012)

Gerüchte gab es einige, im 2013er Katalog gibt es sie nun tatsächlich zu bestaunen: Cannondale Kinderbikes in 16, 20 und 24 Zoll.

Einzusehen hier: http://www.todomountainbike.es/art/...-todas-las-bicicletas-de-cannondale-para-2013

Race Boy's 24" - Federgabel
Street Boy's 24" - Einarm-Starrgabel (!)
Trail Boy's 24" - Federgabel

Trail Boy's 20" - Federgabel
Street Boy's 20" - Starrgabel
Trail Boy's 20" - Starrgabel, Singlespeed

Trail Boy's 16" - Starrgabel, Singlespeed

Race Girl's 24" - Federgabel
Street Girl's 24" - Einarm-Starrgabel (!)
Trail Girl's 24" - Federgabel

Trail Girl's 20" - Federgabel
Street Girl's 20" - Starrgabel
Trail Girl's 20" - Starrgabel, Singlespeed

Trail Girl's 16" - Starrgabel


Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie leicht die Rahmen tatsächlich sind und ob sie sich als Basis für individuelle Aufbauten eignen...


----------



## Toni172 (27. August 2012)

Habe aber schon wieder das Gerücht gehört, dass die 24" Starrgabelversion nicht in Deutschland erhältlich sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (27. August 2012)

Das Race Boys 24 gibt es in 2 Rahmengrössen.


----------



## Toni172 (27. August 2012)

.


----------



## raggamuffin (27. August 2012)

Schöne (Kinder)Räder!



Toni172 schrieb:


> Das Race Boys 24 gibt es in 2 Rahmengrössen.



Versteh' ich nicht - 24" ist 24" oder etwa doch nicht  ?!


----------



## Mamara (27. August 2012)

24" ist die Laufradgröße...


----------



## chris5000 (27. August 2012)

raggamuffin schrieb:


> 24" ist 24" oder etwa doch nicht  ?!



24" ist die größe der Felgen. Mit der Rahmengröße hat die nix zu tun. Sprich: Man könnte ein 24" Rad auch mit 1000 verschiedenen Rahmengrößen anbieten . Im Erwachsenenradbereich ist das ja bekanntermaßen auch absolut üblich -  Also nicht tausend, aber schon so 4-6 Größen pro Modell. ;-)


----------



## Cyborg (28. August 2012)

Die Kids Boys reissen mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker. Ein 24" Boy mit Fatty DAS wäre doch was.


----------



## Hennepin (30. August 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Preise für die 24" Bikes????


----------



## Diman (30. August 2012)

Cannondale Race Boys 24er bei BadBikes ab ab 469,- EUR. Und weitere Modelle und Preise http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/K...-Fahrraeder?XTCsid=k6jac4bu788e6pu5d4cmdl3vv5



Cyborg schrieb:


> Die Kids Boys reissen mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker. Ein 24" Boy mit Fatty DAS wäre doch was.


Oder mit Lefty.


----------



## pebcak (30. August 2012)

Die 12 bzw 11.6 kg die Cannondale für die 24er angibt sind ja nun eher durchschnittlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens78 (31. August 2012)

Die gewichte und Preise auch bei den 20igern sind ja doch eher durchschnitt. werde wohl dann doch in richtung Orbea oder Islabike gehen, nachdem was ich hier so über die 20" gelesen habe. Kania ist natürlich auch sehr interessant aber halte ich hier einen Preis von 450 als doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2012)

Jens78 schrieb:


> Die gewichte und Preise auch bei den 20igern sind ja doch eher durchschnitt.
> ...
> Kania ist natÃ¼rlich auch sehr interessant aber halte ich hier einen Preis von 450â¬ als doch etwas Ã¼bertrieben.


 
Orbea MX Team kostet 379â¬ (+ Versand?) bei ca. 9KG

Das Kania Twenty kostet 399â¬ (inkl. Versand) bei 8,6Kg. Das Twenty Tune ist wegen Faltreifen noch etwas leichter (und auch etwas teurer). Im Moment wartet der Hersteller noch auch neue Rahmen, die sollen nochmal leichter sein (Gewicht bekomme ich hoffentlich nÃ¤chste Woche), Preis Ã¤ndert sich nicht, Ausstattung wird leicht verbessert (Bremsen, Naben).
Nachtrag: Auf der *.EU*-Homepage gucken, die *.DE* scheint nicht aktualisiert zu werden, keine Ahnung was damit ist.

Da kann auch Islabikes, wenn man den Versand mitrechnet, beim VerhÃ¤ltnis Preis/Gewicht nicht mithalten.
Und jetzt gehe ich schnell in Deckung, bevor ich von den Isla-Fans gesteinigt werde


----------



## Jens78 (31. August 2012)

ok das mit der HP von Kaniabikes wuÃte ich nicht. Das ist dann natÃ¼rlich schon ein Preis der Ã¼berlegbar wÃ¤re. Das Orbea MX 20 Team habe ich letzte Woche in Frankreich auf der heimfahrt in einem Laden in der nÃ¤he von Nantes fÃ¼r 329â¬ gesehen. Darauf hin habe ich dann daheim versucht etwas mehr darÃ¼ber zu erfahren und bin dann auf Die anderen marjken hier bei euch gestolpert. Vor her ging meine Richtung zu Centurion 20" oder Haibike... Aber die sind halt wie die Cannondale alle um die 10 kg


----------



## Y_G (31. August 2012)

@taurus wenn die neuen isla gewichte stimmen sieht das aber auch schon wieder anders aus


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2012)

Hab gerade die neuen Gewichte der neuen Isla-Modelle gesehen. Wenn die stimmen, ist das echt ein Knaller. Wenn die 50 GBP Preiserhöhung ebenfalls stimmen, von denen einer berichtet hat, ist das allerdings ebenfalls ein Knaller.
400 Euro für ein 20 Zoll Kinderrad, welches, wenn es blöd läuft und das Kind einen Riesenschuß macht, nur 2 statt der erhofften 3-4 Jahre passt, sind zumindest bei mir die absolute Schmerzgrenze.
Aber das Design von den Islabikes gefällt mit immer noch nicht, aber das ist Gechmackssache. Ich finde Orbea und Kania schöner.
Und das neue Kania Twenty soll auch Richtung 8 kg oder vielleicht drunter gehen, aber da warte ich noch auf neue Infos.


----------



## Mamara (1. September 2012)

8,65Kg bei Kania sind übrigen OHNE Pedale. Macht also etwa 1Kilo mehr als beim Isla20S - 7,84Kg MIT Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (1. September 2012)

8,65 scheint doch aber obsolet.


Taurus1 schrieb:


> Und das neue Kania Twenty soll auch Richtung 8 kg oder vielleicht drunter gehen, aber da warte ich noch auf neue Infos.


 Habe auch die telefonische Auskunft bekommen, dass die neue Rahmenlieferung leichter ist.

Kania hat 8 Gänge, wieviel hat das Isla? Nach meiner Info 7. Kania hat vergleichsweise schwere breite Drahtreifen wo sich mit Mow Joes schnell 300g einsparen lassen, das Isla schmalere Semislicks wo nicht mehr viel an Gewicht zu holen ist. Nicht, dass das entscheidend wäre, sollte man beim Vergleich fairerweise aber berücksichtigen.


----------



## Mamara (1. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> das Isla schmalere Semislicks









Wurden beim neuen Modell auch geändert.


----------



## trifi70 (1. September 2012)

Sind das Small Block 8? Welche Dimension und weißt Du was die wiegen? Auf unserm Trailer waren Kenda K-Rad (K905) in 1,95" Breite und wiegen satte 485g. Da freut sich der Tuner


----------



## Mamara (1. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ist mir bei den neuen Bildern halt nur sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. September 2012)

ich mach mit dem Kania vs. Isla hier weiter, damit wir nicht den Canondale-Thread zuposten. Ich denke, da passt es besser.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9848381#post9848381


----------

